# John Deere 2020 capabilities



## drew-bailey (Nov 9, 2016)

What are a John Deere 2020's capabilities? I would like to use this as my main tractor. The biggest thing I pull is a square baler? I don't want to over run the tractor. It is a gas tractor.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Drew-Bailey

Welcome to the tractor forum.

You can find quite a bit of information about your tractor by going to the tractordata.com website on the internet.

Your 2020 has about 45 HP, which should be sufficient to run a square baler.


----------

